# Ejuice I Want To Get Hold Of...



## Tom (13/12/13)

I am really keen on the following ejuices:

http://www.houseofliquid.de/el-toro-cult/el-toro-classico/521/cigarrillos-naturales?c=11
sorry, but the english site did not want to load....but you might get it 

there is a good review of it here:
http://vapour-taster.blogspot.com/2013/04/cigarrillos-12-naturales-by-el-toro.html
among other gr8 reviews on various sites. There is a huge thread in a german forum, everyone raving about it.

Price is good as well, at least for the 60ml...25 euros.

Also Pipe Sauce seems to be a gr8 ejuice:


30ml for 15 euros: https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/Pipe-Sauce/Pipe-Sauce-Shire-Malt

just dont want to order and have it shipped now, as I might go to Germany in February. Plus the added stress that one has to wait...and if it gets through customs, or gets lost, and, and, and....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

We were going to stock house of liquid, bought in the sample pack of their flavours. We decided not to stock them though as we were not that impressed, we were also concerned about the high nicotine content. But if we get more requests we will look at stocking them again


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

They also mark the invoices customs friendly, they marked ours as essential oils when we bought them in

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom (13/12/13)

how long did it take for delivery, from time of order? i am thinking at giving it a bash now....maybe for a deluxe xmas vape


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

Did not see an English button there and .com does not load. Will you be prepared to bring an extra bottle back for me? Will not be offended if not possible. If so, will check it out (if I can find the English site - my German is poor) and let you know.


----------



## Tom (13/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Did not see an English button there and .com does not load. Will you be prepared to bring an extra bottle back for me? Will not be offended if not possible. If so, will check it out (if I can find the English site - my German is poor) and let you know.


 
its loading now: http://www.houseofliquid.com/

i would bring an extra bottle directly from germany, however, i am about to give a bash with ordering it from their english site. the german one does not deliver outside Germany, Switzerland and Austria

we can still discuss the german thingie for the pipe sauce, when it comes closer to the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

Tom said:


> how long did it take for delivery, from time of order? i am thinking at giving it a bash now....maybe for a deluxe xmas vape


 
It was about a week, not long at all and didnt get held up in customs because of how it was marked.

Not sure why the .com is not loading @mathee but that is their official site, they may just be having some down time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

I am a HUGE fan of their caramel cream flavour! It doesn't last me very long! Their flavors are good just the nicotine content is way to high for my liking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

Tom said:


> its loading now: http://www.houseofliquid.com/
> 
> i would bring an extra bottle directly from germany, however, i am about to give a bash with ordering it from their english site. the german one does not deliver outside Germany, Switzerland and Austria
> 
> we can still discuss the german thingie for the pipe sauce, when it comes closer to the time.


Thanks Tom, will wait to hear if your juices come through ok and on your reviews.


----------



## Tom (13/12/13)

just ordered....u will see in the Vape Mail when it arrives, I am hoping it will be before Xmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/12/13)

oh, btw...if anyone considers this route, you gotta register for the in_private CLUB. It is simply sending an email to them asking to be added. You get a 5% discount....but best is that you can get samples of new juices!
Unfortunately at the moment....none available  ....probably because of the xmas season

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tom (13/12/13)

jeez...they are rolling it. Status: shipped
and that within an hour, now just hoping shipped does not mean "by ship" for them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

Tom said:


> jeez...they are rolling it. Status: shipped
> and that within an hour, now just hoping shipped does not mean "by ship" for them


 
Yip like I said got to us in less than a week  They are super efficient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

Had a quick look, Tom. Looks like the real deal.
Just tried the "Patriot" by Goodejuice - on par with the best of HHV, even better as the real good tobacco taste comes through well - without the ashtray feeling and burning of the tongue I experienced with the juices from naturallyextractedtobacco.com. Leaving the latter to steep more.


----------



## Tom (13/12/13)

yeah, Mathee...i read about it on the german forums, people raving about it. there is a thread "fanclub" with +120 pages. Everyone comment is positive, as being the real deal, addictive and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

Can't wait to hear your impressions! Waiting is always the worst, but I've learned to switch off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (15/12/13)

one more question @Stroodlepuff :
how was it delivered once it got to SA? I hope not by the SAPO...
I gave them my home address, not the PO Box


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/13)

It was supposed to be delivered to my house but I was super impatient so I went and collected it at the airport  They used TNT if I remember correctly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom (15/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It was supposed to be delivered to my house but I was super impatient so I went and collected it at the airport  They used TNT if I remember correctly


 
cool, that is reassuring then...no matter what people say about TNT....but it cannot be worse then Post Office


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/13)

haha yeah  They are bad but nithing is as bad as SAPO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

who's tried Boba's Bounty? I'm pretty keen on giving it a shot. I've read good stuff on "Smurf Piss" too lol. Lovely name! I'll order some and give you guys feedback on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

Haven't tried Boba's but am keen to give it a try. I heard they don't ship it here though...


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

That's unfortunate!!! are there any other vendors that stock it?


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

Not to my knowledge. I havent really gone on a major offensive yet on the International juices. For now, my goal and strategy has been to sample the locally available ones. I'm probably about halfway through 

But if Bobas becomes available somehow, even just to sample, I am keen.

Only problem is - if I like it a lot and I can't get it easily again, then I'm in trouble

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

Lol, agreed silver. That'd not be good! Making me think now... perhaps I've been jumping the gun on international juices. I've not tried a lot of our local ones, of which i'm sure there'd be good ones too...


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

I think its definitely normal to go on a big shopping spree when the vape bug initially bites.

I did. 

And I think its a good thing since its all part of the learning curve. 

As for the locally available juices, there are quite a few to try.

At the moment, I am quite excited for the 5Pawns juices coming in at Vape King, one of the local retailers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

I read about that yes But aren't they from abroad too? or do you just mean juices that you can buy locally although they're made elsewhere?


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

Yes, that's what I mean, not just locally made juices, but anything that is easily available locally. I.e. where the retailer continually stocks it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/13)

yip they don't ship here as much as we have tried to convince them to! Have people going over to the states in March and I requested that they bring some back for us  will keep you posted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

I, for one, have imported some juices and gear, but will much rather spend my bucks locally. With this forum and having more and more local vendors listening to an ever increasing body of vapers, I have been able to spend more and more locally, which is absolutely awesome! Just a much more personal experience. When one of them starts stocking a few Reo Grands, I shall know South Africa has arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick (16/12/13)

Matthee said:


> When one of them starts stocking a few Reo Grands, I shall know South Africa has arrived!


 
We tried, but they have no 'reseller' option - so basically I would have to buy it at retail price, ship over to SA and then still try and work my profit in there - in the end I would be more expensive than somebody just buying from them directly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/12/13)

Derick said:


> We tried, but they have no 'reseller' option - so basically I would have to buy it at retail price, ship over to SA and then still try and work my profit in there - in the end I would be more expensive than somebody just buying from them directly


Wow, great. What are the tax implications if they were to have a reseller option, Derick?


----------



## Derick (16/12/13)

Usually it is 14% vat we have to pay, plus a customs fee - that fee is anything from R80 - R500 - depends on what they feel like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (18/12/13)

Tom said:


> just ordered....u will see in the Vape Mail when it arrives, I am hoping it will be before Xmas


ok, that probably won't happen. I emailed them to just find out what happens after the parcel leaves the UK, if I could use the tracking number to follow up until it is here, as the status has not changed at all.
My parcel was sent "international signed for" as this was the only option at checkout. Basically it will end up at SA Post Office....but I gave them my home adress, and there is no postal delivery in this suburb. What now?


----------

